# ANS-810 swap?



## eazycc (Dec 11, 2012)

Has anyone put this head unit on a CC? is it worth changing out the RCD-510 for an ANS-810? there is nothing on here about this radio


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

I dont have this unit but i was also considering RCD-510 to ANS-810 swap. I contacted two people on the forum that have this unit and here is summary of their responses:

Overall it is a good unit for the money especially ANS-810

You loose Satelite radio
Radio uses built in microphone to pick up your voice and quality is not as good as stock microphone( but still good)
Limited Information on MFD (might have more with future updates) You can see station info you tunned in and song name.
This is not confirmed, but you can't answer your phone with phone button on your steering wheel. 
Other buttons work well (volume +/-, forward/back).

You can install aftermarket cameras fairly cheaply. 
Shows door open/close and climate controls on the screen.

One member informed me that his GPS is slow, but that could be just him.

Installation is very simple just plug in. You can buy one from aliexpress for around $580.

So if $580 is not that much to you, go for it.

Go on youtube there are few review videos.

Hope it helps


----------



## eazycc (Dec 11, 2012)

great help thanks man. i guess ill be looking in to an RNS-510 but i cant see myseld dishing out that amount of money  looking for something that retains all factory settings


----------



## Blk Swn (Jun 4, 2012)

*Good Value*

Under $600 Seems like good value for that headunit if it's simple plug and play. I have the basic head unit and am looking to upgrade, but an RNS-510 will run you close to $1500 and from what i've read requires a bit of work to get everything operational.


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

I had my eyes on ANS-810 but then a RNS-510 fell into my lap on ebay for $400. ANS-810 heard the radio reception leaves a little to be desired. 

Advantages it has: can play video from SD cards. Many different formats are played that RNS cant do.


----------



## eazycc (Dec 11, 2012)

it def looks like a great value and looks like a good unit but i want it to be fully operational like factory and little things that might not seem like much would probably eat me alive inside. might have to keep checking ebay to find a good deal


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

falcindor said:


> I had my eyes on ANS-810 but then a RNS-510 fell into my lap on ebay for $400.


 Holy $h*#. Does your seller have anymore??!



Sent from my iDevice


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

Nah. It was from a totalled 2009 CC. It was a junkyard. They didnt even list is as an RNS510. They listed it as a CC Navigation. The Buy It Now was set at $400. I took it off the market like 2 hours after they listed it.

If if you buy the ANS-810 I have a rear camera flip up for sale. Its aftermarket but looks OEM. Just instead of one plug its individual wires.


----------



## Merciless (May 14, 2012)

I just ordered the ANS-810 about a week ago for my 2013 CC. I will let you know when I get it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scooterabc (Aug 7, 2012)

Blk Swn said:


> Under $600 Seems like good value for that headunit if it's simple plug and play. I have the basic head unit and am looking to upgrade, but an RNS-510 will run you close to $1500 and from what i've read requires a bit of work to get everything operational.


I purchased a late 2012 RNS-510 for under $1200. I'm not sure what you mean about "a lot of work to get everything operational". If you mean options like TV, rear view camera, etc, then I understand. But if you mean audio, video, nav then it is plug and play.


----------



## qdogg (Nov 17, 2012)

*Ans 810*

Just installed this a couple of weeks ago. Had some issues with Nav loading but think it was a bad SD card. Seems to be working better. Good alternative to paying the 1200-1500 for RNS510. It is plug and play. Very easy to install


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

If they add android capabilities Id sell my RNS. Shouldnt be hard. Android on a stick is like $30


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

qdogg said:


> Just installed this a couple of weeks ago. Had some issues with Nav loading but think it was a bad SD card. Seems to be working better. Good alternative to paying the 1200-1500 for RNS510. It is plug and play. Very easy to install


:thumbup:
Does it allow BT streaming?


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## eazycc (Dec 11, 2012)

qdogg said:


> Just installed this a couple of weeks ago. Had some issues with Nav loading but think it was a bad SD card. Seems to be working better. Good alternative to paying the 1200-1500 for RNS510. It is plug and play. Very easy to install


how do all the steering wheel controls and factory bluetooth (talking on the phone and music play back) work on it? it looks pretty bad ass


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

Speaking of good RNS deal on ebay . Check this out. just came up

I almost bought it but then i realized this is first production RNS. I need at least revision E or later.

but whoever doesnt care, this is a steal

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170967801268?item=170967801268&viewitem=&vxp=mtr


----------



## eazycc (Dec 11, 2012)

mtomaska said:


> Speaking of good RNS deal on ebay . Check this out. just came up
> 
> I almost bought it but then i realized this is first production RNS. I need at least revision E or later.
> 
> ...


any big difference? id hop on this!


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

I just emailed this guy he will sell it for $400 cash if you live in NYC area  . he doesnt have security code for this radio. you will have to get it from dealer

Anyway the differences in revisions are about few features:

i took this from other guy on the ebay who sells rns-510's, so credit goes to him:

US Version RNS-510 Hardware Revision history and feature list.

3C0 035 684A - Initial RNS-510 Release unit. (Latest firmware available is 1140, Only via update) < Not compatible with 32GB SDHC Cards

3C0 035 684B - Second batch RNS-510 Release unit. (Latest firmware available is 1140, Only via update) < Not compatible with 32GB SDHC Cards

3C0 035 684C - Third release unit, now being phased out for New Version E. (Latest firmware available is 1140) < Compatible with 32GB SDHC Cards and now with LED Backlit screen

NEW FOR CAR MODEL YEAR 2012 RNS-510 UNITS!!!!

3C0 035 684E/F and 3C8 035 684E/F - End of 2011/Early 2012 RNS-510 Release unit. (Current Firmware is 3690. Voice Command enabled. Faster onboard Processor. Super quick and fresh GUI, SIRIUS Travel Link. New Firmware. 40GB Hard Drive. HD Radio Text support, Navteq Maps 4M required on this unit. This is the biggest improvment on top of Version C unit. Compatible with up to 2TB SDXC cards!!!!!!

3C0 035 684G - Latest 2012 Summer release RNS-510. Same set of features, but factory firmware now is 3696 with some bug fixes and future firmware upgrades. All Version G units are manufactured starting end of June 2012. Version G is the fastest functioning RNS-510 manufactured to date. (For those that were complaining about lag on menus before, you can now forget the past).


----------



## Merciless (May 14, 2012)

I got my ANS-810 on Monday, installed Tuesday. Install was very easy. The only issue I had wad trying to run the ipod/usb cord to the glove box. 2013 has barely any room. Could use help on this one. Here is before and after.

















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

Merciless said:


> I got my ANS-810 on Monday, installed Tuesday. Install was very easy. The only issue I had wad trying to run the ipod/usb cord to the glove box. 2013 has barely any room. Could use help on this one. Here is before and after.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it looks nice~ 
i would like to know how the steering wheel buttons work
especially phone button
and also how does it integrated onto MFA screen
phone info, navi info etc...
thanks


----------



## eazycc (Dec 11, 2012)

Merciless said:


> I got my ANS-810 on Monday, installed Tuesday. Install was very easy. The only issue I had wad trying to run the ipod/usb cord to the glove box. 2013 has barely any room. Could use help on this one. Here is before and after.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my car already has the ipod interface in the glove compartment. idk how it would work with that


----------



## Joef1sh (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't want to rain on any parades, but that 3D map seriously looks like it was drawn in MS Paint...


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm happy without nav in mine. The Premium VIII touchscreen radio works just fine for what it is, and gives a nice look. Drove a new '13 Executive with the RNS-510 and I could NOT stand the interface lag, omg it was awful. Not to mention they had more menu's shoved into the touchscreen instead of physical buttons which made everything a bit more challenging.


----------



## Blk Swn (Jun 4, 2012)

*New ANS*

Just bought one myself for my 09 Sport. I'll post a full review once i get it installed and have a day to play around with it. I'll be upgrading from the base stereo


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

I looked into this several times before biting the bullet and buying an RNS510.

I can't remember what you lose off the top of my head, but voice dialing is one of them and I was very happy to have that when my new phone decided it wouldn't work hand free unless contacts was disabled.


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

You look SAT Radio. Inferior Radio. Hard drive storage

But there are quite a few feature that the ANS has that RNS users wish they could have,


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

falcindor said:


> You look SAT Radio. Inferior Radio. Hard drive storage
> 
> But there are quite a few feature that the ANS has that RNS users wish they could have,


Which ones?


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

dcbc said:


> Which ones?


Playing almost any format music from SD card. Playing videos from multiple formats from SD card.

Direct ipod support. Since I dont have a MFD in glovebox.

Bluetooth via phone without a bluetooth 9-7


----------



## VDUB_TDI (Apr 24, 2008)

$338

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Volkswagen-...onitors_w_Built_In_Player&hash=item416eec06f6


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

VDUB_TDI said:


> $338
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Volkswagen-...onitors_w_Built_In_Player&hash=item416eec06f6


Sweet. And it has a warranty!


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

That one of the cheaper units. ANS is a higher quality product. The menus look very cheap.


----------



## Blk Swn (Jun 4, 2012)

*Review*

I'e had the ANS-810 in for about two months now and am extremely happy with the look and functionality. I have come across a couple glitches from time to time, but that's mostly with the 3rd party Nav software not booting properly from the SD card that it runs from.

Yes the radio tuner is not the best quality so if picking up distant radio stations is your forte than this unit is not for you. However the offset is the quality of sound when listening to CD's, or music from your iPod, SD card or USB stick is far superior.

Also, i know everyone is concerned with steering wheel functionality and it all works fine as well as the display on the MFA screen. 

I would recommend this for anyone who is looking to upgrade to a touchscreen. Install was pretty simple once you get the iPod and USB cables run to the glovebox and can tuck the rest of the wires away comfortably. Just remember, do not start the car with the Airbag sensor wire still unplugged from the trim or you'll be off to the dealership for a reset. Also i blew a fuse during the install as well, but that was my own dumb fault.

Any Questions?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Blk Swn said:


> I'e had the ANS-810 in for about two months now and am extremely happy with the look and functionality. I have come across a couple glitches from time to time, but that's mostly with the 3rd party Nav software not booting properly from the SD card that it runs from.
> 
> Yes the radio tuner is not the best quality so if picking up distant radio stations is your forte than this unit is not for you. However the offset is the quality of sound when listening to CD's, or music from your iPod, SD card or USB stick is far superior.
> 
> ...


I have further question about steering wheel buttons:
When you have incoming call, can you pick it up using phone button on steering wheel as well as hang up?

I understand that voice commands doesnt work with this unit, so is there any use for voice command on steering wheel? Or does it just become "dead" button?

How is sound quality of microphone? Can people hear you clearly?

What (brand) gps maps you use?

Thanks :beer:


----------



## Blk Swn (Jun 4, 2012)

*steering wheel*



OEMplusCC said:


> I have further question about steering wheel buttons:
> When you have incoming call, can you pick it up using phone button on steering wheel as well as hang up?
> 
> I understand that voice commands doesnt work with this unit, so is there any use for voice command on steering wheel? Or does it just become "dead" button?
> ...


The microphone sound isn't AS good, but i haven't had any complaints. I've actually not used the answer button on the wheel. I'll have to try that out. Sorry.

I'm using iGo Primo maps.


----------



## evolDiesel (Aug 11, 2011)

Blk Swn said:


> Just remember, do not start the car with the Airbag sensor wire...
> 
> Any Questions?


 I just tried installing mine and it worked initially, then I mounted it, reinstalled the trim and now it doesn't work. The original stock deck RNS-510 is dead too now . What airbag cable are you talking about? I think a trip to the dealer is in my future. So frustrated.


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

evolDiesel said:


> I just tried installing mine and it worked initially, then I mounted it, reinstalled the trim and now it doesn't work. The original stock deck RNS-510 is dead too now . What airbag cable are you talking about? I think a trip to the dealer is in my future. So frustrated.


 This happened to me when I installed mine. Try checking the fuses under the hood. I blew a fuse when installing mine because the plastic/rubber wire ends slid off and they touched each other. Replaced the fuse and everything was good to go.


----------



## evolDiesel (Aug 11, 2011)

Forgot to come back and say what it was...

Yeah, last fuse I checked in the last fuse block checked. Murphy's Law.

Anyway, the 810 is awesome minus some minor bugs. I love it. Selling my RCD-510 on eBay. It's already over $200 with 2 days left!


----------



## NAIMY1R (Aug 9, 2012)

eazycc said:


> my car already has the ipod interface in the glove compartment. idk how it would work with that


I wonder if you could use the RNS-315 updated nav card on this since the card is a micro sd


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

NAIMY1R said:


> I wonder if you could use the RNS-315 updated nav card on this since the card is a micro sd


No


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

how is the ipod interface? is it as laggy as the rcd510? i love the look of the rcd510 but boy does the UI suck.


----------



## pole_80 (Apr 4, 2013)

I also have a question: is this unit equipped with pre-amp exits?
I'm looking a unit allowing to connect an external amplifier for a subwoofer...


----------



## evolDiesel (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't have iPod hooked up but it would be easy to test next time I have a passenger w/ an iPhone.

I used a 32Gb micro-SD card for media. It's great except when I go to browse to a new directory. It will kick me back to where I was. I've seen it do this up to (4) times, which is very frustrating. I'm pretty sure a simple firmware update would fix this.

As for outputs... it has everything. Take a look at this post:
http://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/forums/f78/ans-810-ans-510-proper-rns-510-alternative-73179.html

Here's a shot of the back and all the connections:


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

pole_80 said:


> I also have a question: is this unit equipped with pre-amp exits?
> I'm looking a unit allowing to connect an external amplifier for a subwoofer...


Yes it has pre-amp outputs and one subwoofer output that is line out- i have ans810 and last week installed 8"inch subwoofer (brand "dual") that has built in amp. 

Sounds really nice


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

Any new updates on the ANS-810 unit? I would love to hear how it works now that you have had it a few months.


----------



## evolDiesel (Aug 11, 2011)

It's pretty cool.

Navigation crashes seldomly. Usually when I get home. The error is in Chinese, so I have no idea what it's saying.

Browsing on the microSD is a frustrating proposition. You spend all this time browsing to a new track, in a new folder, only to have it kick you back to where you were. It will do this 2-5 times before it lets you select the new track. Really frustrating when driving. I'm hoping they can fix it on a firmware upgrade.

I still haven't purchased a dual Fakra cable so I have no AM. FM is really decent.

Sound quality is not amazing but ok. I'm still on stock speakers too; no sub.

Also, last complaint.. the screen. It's low resolution, low contrast, and pressure triggered. It's impossible to watch videos during the day. Just not enough contrast.

There is no linking between the oem Bluetooth functions in the car and the ANS. You can answer and hang up with the steering wheel, that's about it. No voice commands. The MFD/MFI phone function doesn't work because your phone is now paired with the ANS. This is unfortunate. But it's easy to make calls using the ANS. Just not as easy as using your steering wheel to browse and call .

Despite all this complaining I still like it a lot and hope to do the reverse camera when I run out of things to do. Still much better than the no-nav, no-video, RCD-510 I had. Oh, and I sold that on eBay for $260. That covered 1/2 the coast of the ANS-810 :beer:.


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

Sounds like the unit still has a few bugs to work out but a solid upgrade if your only about $300 in after selling the OEM deck.


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

Looking for one of these. Only 1 on ebay out of England.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

I used to have the Waywell WD6050 in my B6 Passat and I liked it for the most part. I did the rear view camera and all that stuff as well. The ridiculous glare and faded screen during the day was irritating, and the lists when using SD cards or attaching the iPod drove me insane. When it finally died on it's own for no reason I went with a Pioneer Avic X930bt and never looked back. I finally sold that and bought the RNS-510 and called it a day. The aftermarket stuff is fun to mess around with, but at the end of the day I personally prefer the OEM integration. 



evolDiesel said:


> It's pretty cool.
> 
> Navigation crashes seldomly. Usually when I get home. The error is in Chinese, so I have no idea what it's saying.
> 
> ...


----------



## evolDiesel (Aug 11, 2011)

jkeith72 said:


> Looking for one of these. Only 1 on ebay out of England.


Contact: [email protected]


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

evolDiesel said:


> Contact: [email protected]


Emailed...no response  Will give it another day and try again. Might have ended up in a spam folder.


----------



## evolDiesel (Aug 11, 2011)

PM your email and I'll send it to him in the long thread I already have. Yeah, I forgot to mention that Sandy has fully supported the unit for me since I got it. I've had way more questions that I thought. There's just a lot you can do with it. Especially the Nav.


----------



## b6driver (Jun 1, 2006)

its a decent unit. I picked one up for $450. There is a lot of quirky-ness going on with the interface. This is probably from the lack of QA testing that OEM manufacturers go through. I mainly got it to integrate a rear view camera (RVC) since I would have better luck parking an 80ft yacth than this car with all the blind angles. 

quick rundown:
- AM is non-existent -- you need a dual fakra antenna adapter -- which is also a non standard size so you have to grind it a bit to get it fit.
- Because of the above, the radio reception is a little spotty
- I think the BT integration is pretty decent. Audio and voice are fairly clear
- menu navigation is finicky at times. buttons don't lead you to the correct menu levels.
- DVD playback is very good
- Bluetooth audio is good (7/10) with some cracking at times
- Ipod integration is good as well, as long as you are not using the ANS to navigate the menus, but sound is good
- I hate that it mutes the audio when reversing. 
- GPS -- I picked my own application from navitotal.com. Signal is not as great as OEM, but very good
- Looks - I think it looks better than oem (can't beat the larger screen), but also looks oem
- Audio quality - I think this unit pushes a little bit more watts than stock.
- RVC - works great with virtually any camera
- CAN-Bus integration - don't get your hopes up. its ok, but nothing special
- fitment - slight modification to the bezel to get it flush, no big deal.

for what it is and how much it is, I think it is worth it. $450 vs $1400 for the RNS. If you are a perfectionist or OEM nazi then this will annoy the **** out of you, otherwise you do get what you pay for -- a loaded unit that gives enough, but never fully delivers. It's like getting a 75% on the test.


----------



## crazycris28 (Oct 23, 2011)

would this fit a mk5 rabbit 2.5l cause i hate my stock radio it came with and I'm thinking of upgrading to a touch screen?


----------



## evolDiesel (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes, it should.


----------



## VWolfs (Apr 6, 2009)

bump-

1. would this fit a mk6 golf r?
2. link to buy?
3. what to do with loading maps for nav? built in bluetooth?


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

VWolfs said:


> bump-
> 
> 1. would this fit a mk6 golf r?
> 2. link to buy?
> 3. what to do with loading maps for nav? built in bluetooth?


This is the CC forum but

1.yes
2.unsure of the best place to get it
3.maps are on sd card, you load igo, its free as far as I know. Yes for bluetooth.


----------



## VWolfs (Apr 6, 2009)

milan187 said:


> This is the CC forum but
> 
> 1.yes
> 2.unsure of the best place to get it
> 3.maps are on sd card, you load igo, its free as far as I know. Yes for bluetooth.


Beautiful. Thank you. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

